# Under armour



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

What's your thoughts wife is offering up a early Xmas present is it with the money


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I meant worth the money not sure how to edit from my phone 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the UA cold gear and wear it as my first layer. Not impressed at all and am considering trying merino wool next. Some people really love it but not a good investment for me. Nothing worse than freezing in the stand.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the question is what do you want it for ...rain ,cold, or just to look cool i have quite a bit and love it ....


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

If you have a problem with sweat, it is good.. I really don't consider it a warmth layer... But I Always wear it.. Has to be under 40 to wear it though...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I am strictly looking to stay warm I have a long hill to get to my stand of choice and it is a hike I always seem to be sweating or freezing as soon as I get there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

If ur going to be moving and develop any sweat I wouldn't go out without it. It's my base layer with some type o fleece over the top. Under armour cold gear is tough to beat. Ill use any type of synthetic dry fit in hot weather. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Rusty, Cabelas-ECWCS Tops and bottoms, I really like the way it traps heat but lets moisture out.


http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...4036580?WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104797080;cat104495580


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I owned the UA cold weather tops and bottoms. Once I sweated, it remained wet all day long. If I was walking I didn't feel it as much. But once at the stand, I froze my rearend off. I never wore it again. Ill stick with my poly prop. It works so much better and a lot cheaper. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

when going on a long walk go in light put rest of it in a back pack then cool down then put warm gear on ...


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Cold gear is worth it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Cold gear,I bought some last winter and its really like it,I layer and its reduced some of the bulk without sacrificing warmth.


----------

